# 36,000 point AGR MC offer



## amamba (Mar 23, 2010)

WOW. Just got an email for a 36,000 point AGR mastercard offer. My H has one and I am an authorized user on his, but now I'm wondering if I should get my own. 18,000 points for opening up the card and then another 18,000 if you spend $2,000 or more in the first three months on it (which would be no problem for me if I put all monthly expenses on it).


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 23, 2010)

*JUMP* at it quickly! 

I use mine to buy "luxuries" like food and gas, and easily get $1,000-$2,500 per month!


----------



## PRR 60 (Mar 23, 2010)

My wife got the same offer today. Very tempting, but we're going to pass. We already have an AGR card (came with the 18K offer), another Chase card (UA), and a third affinity card (US). As enticing as 36K points is, we simply do not need or want another card.

I should add that having too many credit accounts can affect your credit rating. Within reason, that should not be a problem. Where "within reason" changes to "too many", I do not know. For us, three cards are enough.


----------



## amamba (Mar 23, 2010)

PRR 60 said:


> I should add that having too many credit accounts can affect your credit rating. Within reason, that should not be a problem. Where "within reason" changes to "too many", I do not know. For us, three cards are enough.


My FICO score is over 800 so I am not concerned. The offer is good until June 30th so I am going to ponder it for a while.


----------



## Ispolkom (Mar 23, 2010)

I keep excessively close track of this sort of thing, and 36k points for a $2k spend is pretty darn good. It stacks up very nicely next to, for example 25k points for $3k spend on Chase Sapphire. If you can meet the requirements and your credit is good, I'd jump on this offer so fast my feet would catch on fire.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Mar 23, 2010)

I got this offer as well. To bad I couldn't pay off a 2k balance.


----------



## The Metropolitan (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm really not considering this at the present time, but I am curious enough to ask this much.

If a person already had a Continental Chase Debit Card and signed up for this card and managed to get it...

Could they double dip by:

1) Charging their bills and purchases on the Chase AGR Mastercard to accrue points, and then when the bill comes,

2) Pay the bill with the Chase CO Continental Card to accrue more CO points to move over to AGR later?


----------



## amamba (Mar 23, 2010)

The Metropolitan said:


> I'm really not considering this at the present time, but I am curious enough to ask this much.
> If a person already had a Continental Chase Debit Card and signed up for this card and managed to get it...
> 
> Could they double dip by:
> ...


I don't think you can pay the AGR mastercard with another card. You would have to do a balance transfer, which generally costs a percentage of the amount you are transferring. Not sure the specifics for the Chase Continental Card as I don't have it, but you definitely can't pay the AGR card with another credit card.


----------



## The Metropolitan (Mar 23, 2010)

It's a Debit Card linked to a checking account. I use one now to pay my existing credit card bill through the bill pay utility. Chase offers a similar feature with the CO Debit Card, and bills paid on it accrue miles at the same rate of purchases.

I'm just wondering if you get those miles if you use that Chase Checking Account Debit Card to pay a Chase Credit Card account.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 23, 2010)

As amamba said, you could do a balance transfer from the CO MasterCard to pay the AGR MasterCard. *BUT* balance transfers cost a percentage fee *AND* they *DO NOT* earn miles!  So in effect, you would be losing money!

*Edit:* If it comes out of your checking account, I would say no problem, since you may write a check anyway to pay the bill!


----------



## alanh (Mar 23, 2010)

Only the no-pin purchases count for earning miles, and you can't do one of those to pay another credit card bill.


----------

